# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > التوجيهي الاردني >  عاجل جدا" اسئلة كيمياء توجيهي مقترح 2011م مع اجاباتها

## محمد الزغول

]عاجل جدا" اسئلة كيمياء توجيهي مقترحة لعام 2011م او ادخل الى الموقع الرسمي للاسئلة مبتدئا"ب www





                                                                                           zgool.tk

----------


## وسام المصري

يسلموووووووووووووووووو

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]اخي الكريم المرفقات غير موجودة ارجو تصحيح الخلل ويعطيك العافية .. 


وسام على شو يسلمو؟ يعني نزلتهن وشفتهن؟!!!  :SnipeR (2): [/align]

----------


## mylife079

والله بستنا فيهن من مبارح 

لسا ما نزلوووووووووووووووو


 :36 1 38[1]:  :36 1 38[1]:

----------


## Sc®ipt

مممممممم انا عندي المرفقات موجودة و نزلتهم بس ما بعرف شو المشكلة عندكم و ليش ما ظهرو

عموما رديت رفعتهم مرة ثانية على المرفقات بمشاركتي هاي بإسم ملف ثاني

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> مممممممم انا عندي المرفقات موجودة و نزلتهم بس ما بعرف شو المشكلة عندكم و ليش ما ظهرو
> 
> عموما رديت رفعتهم مرة ثانية على المرفقات بمشاركتي هاي بإسم ملف ثاني



زيد شكرا الك ما قصرت ، هن الملفات ما كانوا موجودين والاخ الله يطول عمره عدّله وزبطه ، ع فكرة بدي اتشكر الاخ الزغول على خدماته الرائعة لطلاب التوجيهي ومواقعه المميزة لنماذج الاسئلة ، كل الشكر والتقدير ..

زيد انا نزلت اللينكس ونزلت برامجي عليه وتمام التمام بس بدو فترة لأتعود عليه ، النظام رائع وخفيف وجميل ، طبعا احلى اشي انو ما فيه لا نورتون ولا كاسبر ولا رح اشوفهن ، يعني فعلا تُشكر يا صديقي عالمقالات وع التوضيح ، ما قصرت يا كبير

----------


## Sc®ipt

> زيد شكرا الك ما قصرت ، هن الملفات ما كانوا موجودين والاخ الله يطول عمره عدّله وزبطه ، ع فكرة بدي اتشكر الاخ الزغول على خدماته الرائعة لطلاب التوجيهي ومواقعه المميزة لنماذج الاسئلة ، كل الشكر والتقدير ..
> 
> زيد انا نزلت اللينكس ونزلت برامجي عليه وتمام التمام بس بدو فترة لأتعود عليه ، النظام رائع وخفيف وجميل ، طبعا احلى اشي انو ما فيه لا نورتون ولا كاسبر ولا رح اشوفهن ، يعني فعلا تُشكر يا صديقي عالمقالات وع التوضيح ، ما قصرت يا كبير


لا ولو العفو يا صديقي
و الف مبروك النظام الجديد  :SnipeR (22):  و عقبال كل العالم ما يستخدموا و نخلص من احتكار مايكروسوفت و فايروساتها

----------


## mylife079

يسلمووووووووووووووووووووووووو


 :SnipeR (43):  :SnipeR (43):  :SnipeR (43):  :SnipeR (43):

----------


## الوسادة

*[align=right]فعلا شكرا الك يا محمد على هالمواضيع المميزة 

و المفيدة 

يعني بتطلع عليها بتشوف عشرات الزوار 



يسلمو فعلا 

[/align]*

----------


## شعاع الفضة

:SnipeR (21): شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## ahmadmet

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## ahmadmet

يعطيك العافية استاذنا القدير الرائد محمد الزغول
ارجو مساعدتي انا استاذ كيمياء جديد ، وادرس التوجيهي والاول ثانوي العلمي لاول مرة
اريد طلب صغير منك وربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتك
1- خطط الكيمياء لاول ثانوي والتوجيهي
2- تحضير الكيمياء الحصة الاولى على الاقل ان امكن

يا ريت اذا بترسلهم الي على الايميل اليوم او بكرةالسبت بالكثير 
abw_alwed82@yahoo.com

----------


## ghadoor

بليز ساعدوني انا مشتركة جديدة وبدي افوت عالرابط مش عارف محتاج الاسئلة ضرووووووووووووووري..

----------


## nmimo

thxxxxxxxxx

----------


## mohammed diab

مشكووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## ادهمعلي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  
 شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .  :Bl (9): الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين

----------


## sokaina

:Bl (9):  :Bl (8):  :Bl (9):  :Bl (8):  :KittyDance:  :Bl (9):  :Bl (8):

----------


## sokaina

avhhhhشكرا      وجزااااااااااااكم الله خيرا

----------


## محمد 505

مشكور جدا
و بانتظار الاسئلة الشهرية اول باول

----------


## محمد 505

يعني لازم يكونوا خمس مشاركات

----------


## summer

[rainbow] شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك [/rainbow]... لك مني أجمل تحية .  :36 1 62[1]:  :36 1 62[1]:

----------

